# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for July 2012

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Dream Guide   Team or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't   successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting   reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer   sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to   permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the   task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here   because we check. 

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You   will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access   forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*
Basic Task - Find a magical potion, drink it, and describe its effects

Advanced Task - Find life on another planet, and go on a date with one of them.

----------


## Thena

The advanced one could certainly be interesting, seeing as I have recurring dreams about getting married to a prince from an alien world. I just had one of those dreams the other night.

----------


## fOrceez

Nice tasks! I'm more curious to try the first one  :smiley:

----------


## dakotahnok

*About time you get them in the right order! Haha just kidding. But I think i will be trying to do these this month!*

----------


## littlezoe

Well.. these are at least more interesting  :smiley:  

But the normal one seems really familiar to me from somewhere....

----------


## paigeyemps

Awww nice!  ::D:  Gaaa I really hope I remember to do these when I'm lucid :3

P.S. Been looking forward to go on a date with an intergalactic species thingy thingy  :wink2: 

How to hit both tasks in one go: Find life on another planet. Go on a date with one of them. Ask the waiter for a magical potion. Drink it. Turn into one of them. (the alien, not the waiter......okay maybe you can turn into a waiter too lol) .___.

----------


## Mancon

The advanced one...lol! Will definitely have to do it.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Well.. these are at least more interesting  
> 
> But the normal one seems really familiar to me from somewhere....



I adopted them from the lucid task club. Well, I modified the advanced one a bit, I admit.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Komisoft

> Awww nice!  Gaaa I really hope I remember to do these when I'm lucid :3
> 
> P.S. Been looking forward to go on a date with an intergalactic species thingy thingy 
> 
> How to hit both tasks in one go: Find life on another planet. Go on a date with one of them. Ask the waiter for a magical potion. Drink it. Turn into one of them. (the alien, not the waiter......okay maybe you can turn into a waiter too lol) .___.



She knows where it's at  :smiley: 

Drink a potion > Is actually an extreme viagra potion > oops.

I sure don't hope I get that effect  :tongue2:

----------


## littlezoe

I sure hope that i can skip the night with the alien after the date...


*Spoiler* for _whoops_:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh and I wanted to mention, that a date doesn't have to be making out, spending the night etc. Just like, going out to eat alien food maybe, meeting the alien parents, riding around Alien City in your alien date's "car".

If you WANT to take it to the next level, by all means. Just keep it rated NC-17 if you post it in here so oreoboy doesn't catch 10 heart attacks.

HAVE FUN!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Komisoft

I will commence le sexy time on one condition. The 'alien' is good looking and somewhat human looking. Anything else may result in just a walk in the alien park  :smiley: .

----------


## Hwen

I might actually do these... Since I was kinda planning to anyhows...
Gallifrey here I come! <3 <3

----------


## RommiH

haha great tasks! Looking forward to trying the advanced task.  I just hope um she or it likes me. I'd hate to be turned down and have to try again the next dream.

----------


## Thena

It occurred to me that drinking magical potions in lucid dreams might be an effective way of transforming into different bodies or acquiring new powers. That led me to wonder: if you drink Red Bull in a dream, does it really give you wings?  ::flyaway:: 

I may have to try that for myself to see what happens!

----------


## Oreo

I did the basic one last night. Just didn't get around to writing about it until 1AM. It was not exactly what I was expecting from a magic potion.

*Basic TOTM*

I was walking down a dimly lit hallway in some creepy old house. From one of the rooms I could hear the sound of a man crying. It walked into the room and it was very dark. I saw the crying man sitting on the floor holding something broken. Though I never met anyone like him in waking life, I recognized him as a friend in the dream. 

The idea of crying over a broken object was completely silly to me. So I sat down next to him and started crying to make fun of him. His crying was contagious though and I couldn't stop. Another man who I recognized as a friend walked into the room and he also started crying. My crying turned into laughter for a moment because I thought the situation was even more silly. I quickly went back to crying however.

Chris then came running into the room. I quickly became lucid after seeing Chris because I of course recognize him as my main dream guide. He had this really crazy excited smile on his face and looked like he was about to explode with energy. He ran in waving his arms and holding giant muffins. Chris then handed me a vial filled with an orange liquid that sparkled. I had a feeling he wanted me to drink it, so I removed the cap and took a sip. It tasted kind of sweet orange juice.

I stopped crying and my vision started to get blurry and warped. When my vision became clear again everything was brighter and very colorful. I also got an extremely happy and funny feeling. As I started walking around this new world, giant muffins as big as my head started popping up out of nowhere.  This is sort of what I imagine being high is like. My vision also reminds me a bit of the new "pyro-land" feature on Team Fortress 2.

I looked at the other two guys and noticed they had also taken a sip of Chris's potion. They had really crazy smiles on their faces and I probably had one too. They were also prancing all about the room while collecting muffins. The mood of the dream was right for it, so I did the same as them. I started eating the muffins and they were very delicious. I think I ate about 3 of them. The dream began to fade as the effects of the potion wore off.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

You little scholar <3

Ok folks, the die is cast!

----------


## Cookino

Hmm... now that I'm trying a new technique I might give it a try. I'm more interested in the basic one... I just hope the potion doesn't turn out to be poison or something that makes me explode.

----------


## Burke

I hate random effect tasks, they always wake me up  :Sad: . I still did it nevertheless. However I have been trying a WBTB/MILD combo and it has been working wonders. Had 5 LDs in the past 4 nights  ::D: 





> I immediately became lucid and was pretty happy at my recent success. I quickly rubbed my hands to stabilize the dream and while doing so looked down at the sink/counter. I saw a bottle of Listerine and the TotM to drink a potion immediately popped into my head. I turned around and expected the bottle to turn into a magical potion. When I looked back the bottle looked the same but the liquid inside turned form a reddish-purple to bright green. I picked it up and smelled it and it still smelled like Listerine and when I took a sip it tasted like it too. I took a fairly large gulp and waited for something to happen, not sure what would. Only a second after I drank the potion the dream started to fade. I immediately tried spinning but it didn't seem to work. After only a few seconds I woke up.



Full DJ Entry

----------


## OpheliaBlue

So you drank a magic potion and it gave you fresh breath? Amazing!!!!

----------


## Burke

Damn, if only I had focused on whether I could still taste it after I woke up  ::roll::

----------


## Oreo

Very long dream where I did the Sputnik task of the year, the advanced task of the month, and the task of finding a book for Krystal. Was a very busy night for me.  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _dream_: 



*Sputnik TOTY and Advanced TOTM*

The earliest thing I can remember is falling out of a portal and flipping onto my back. I landed in the middle of a forest on the grassy floor. My dream guide Krystal then hopped out of the portal and landed next to me. Portals, Krystal, and a forest were enough to convince me I was dreaming. I got up off the ground and asked her, "Where are we?".

"Russia," she said.

"Soviet Russia?" I asked jokingly.

"Yes, and you'll be going to space," she said seriously.

"Wait, what?" I said confused.

She guided me through the trees to an opening in the forest. There was a launch pad located there. On top of the launch pad I could see some sort of pod or satellite that looked like a lot like Sputnik. Off in the distance I could see a couple towers. I was assuming the people in the towers were the ones who would launch Sputnik and observe it. Krystal climbed up a ladder to the top of the launch pad and I followed her.

We walked under Sputnik and she stopped to give me instructions. "There is a certain book I need you to find that can only be found on an alien planet. The book will be marked with the symbol of a circle and a plus sign on the left side of the circle. This satellite will take you to that planet," she said.

"Isn't this a little much for for a book?" I asked.

"It's a very valuable and ancient book, so please do this for me," she said.

"Fine, help me get into this thing," I said.

She pressed a red button on the bottom of the Sputnik. A hole in the pod above my head then opened up. She lifted me up into the hole and I climbed in. It was a tight space full of wires, buttons, and screens. Krystal then summoned my cat and tossed him up through the hole. I caught him and he started purring.

"Your cat is too much trouble, so he's going with you," she said.

My cat hissed at her and she growled back at him before closing the door. After 10 seconds or so the Sputnik started vibrating and I knew it was about to launch. I held on tightly to my cat as I felt the G forces on us increase. It stopped after a few seconds and I had a feeling I was in space. I looked at one of the screens and it was showing what was outside of the satellite.

We appeared to be revolving around the Earth pretty fast although I couldn't feel it. The sputnik flew out of orbit and started moving towards another planet that looked kind of like Earth. After a couple minutes we entered this new planet's atmosphere and fell towards the ground. As I started to fear a crash landing, I looked around for a landing button. I took a guess and pressed a yellow a button. The speed of the Sputnik slowed down a lot until it landed lightly on the ground.

Now that I had landed I wanted to get outside and look around. I couldn't figure out how to open the door again though. The door then opened seemingly on its own and I fell out of it with my cat. I looked up to see that a girl had pressed the button on the outside of the Sputnik. She looked similar to a human, but there were a few differences. Her skin was a kind of pinkish purplish color. Her hair was a dark blue color and she had pointed ears like an elf. The girl also had a tail.

"Hello?" I said to her confused.

"Hi! Are you an alien?" she asked curiously.

"Yeah I guess I am," I said.

"That's so cool! But why are you here?" she asked.

"I'm looking for an ancient book with a circle plus pattern on it. Can you help me find it?" I asked her.

"I'll help you if you take me to the festival this afternoon," she said winking at me.

I had a feeling she was hinting a date to me. I then remembered that one of the tasks of the month was to go on a date with an alien. So of course I agreed to go on a date with her.

"Sure, I'll go with you," I said to her.

She smiled and helped me get up off the ground. I looked around and realized I was in a forest. These trees weren't like Earth's though. They were full of all kinds of different colors and held many strange fruits. I won't go into detail though because unfortunately I can't remember them in detail. It would probably take me a long time to finish talking about them if I could anyways.

My cat soon jumped on top of me and rested on my head. The girl then guided me through the forest and the dream scene skipped after about 10 seconds. We were now inside a town walking down main street together. The town looked very similar to Loudonville during the time of the fair. There were many people walking around and enjoying themselves at the festival. The women on this planet all had characteristics like the girl I was on a date with. The men were also similar, but they had blue skin and red hair.

There were different kinds of vendors set up on both sides of the street. Carnival rides and games were stationed around town. There was a lot of confetti and balloons floating around in the air.

We visited a food vendor that was serving a weird pink goo in a cup. I have no idea what it was called because their written language was different. The sign had 2 small circles with a triangle above them. I bought each of us a cup, even the cat. I pulled a silver coin out my pocket and handed it to the man. I'm used to buying things with silver or gold coins in my dreams.

"What's this?" the man asked.

"That's a silver coin. Silver and gold are very valuable where I come from," I said.

"I'll keep it as a souvenir to remember this year's festival!" He said.

We started walking down the street again while eating the pink goo. It tasted like cherry and it was a bit sour. We talked about some things, but I forgot most of what was was said. I do remember that she told me her name was Stella though. She also said she would now show me where I could find the book I was looking for. She walked inside a building that I assumed was some sort of library. She quickly came back out with a large brown book that had the circle plus symbol on the front. She handed it to me and I slipped it into a backpack I just noticed I was carrying.

To be fair with her, I continued the date we were having. It was pretty fun. We walked farther down the street, we came to an intersection. A parade was taking place there. A lot of exotic music was playing as they went by. After about a minute though, one of the marchers saw me. He realized I was an alien and apparently he doesn't like them.

"Alien!" He shouted and pointed at me.

Everyone in the parade then stopped and stared at me. They too started shouting "alien!" and gave me angry looks. I had a feeling I wasn't welcomed by them and that they might turn hostile.

"It was nice meeting you. You might want to run now," she whispered to me.

I took her advice, held onto my cat, and started running back up the street. The parade chased right after me when I ran of course. I ran away a pretty good distance from them before my cat jumped out of my arms. He ran over to some girl who seemed to be taking in the scenery. The odd thing was, this girl was a normal human girl. She crouched down to pet him and he was happy about it. I wasn't too happy about it though because we still had to run. After calling him a few times he came back to me. I remember I ran back towards the forest, but the dream faded away after that.

----------


## Thena

Busy? That was epic!

----------


## RareCola

Basic Task of the Month, complete! 
4th July 2012 - 11th & 12th Lucid Dream [Basic Task of the Month for July] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## RommiH

Last nights failed attempt: Failed Advanced Task of the Month  :Sad:  (But otherwise great LD) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Thena

Not a lucid dream, but I did have an interesting dream last night where I was floating in water while planet-shaped boats sail by. Each one was a round sphere surrounded by a ring, kind of like the planets Saturn or Uranus and had a single passenger on board. They were headed for some sort of reunion.

Next time, I should stop idly watching and crash the party, looking for a date!

----------


## Taffy

Haven't had a lucid months, maybe setting my mind on the task of the month will help me get back into the groove.

----------


## isthisit

Oh my god, I just had the most amazing lucid ever (I'm on a total high!) and I attempted basic TOTM.

Here's the bit where I drank the potion, I have to say, it was the most incredible, realistic lucid I've ever had. The potion tasted like AMAZINGNESS. Full dream is too long to post on the thread (it's in my DJ anyway for those interested)

Basically, I was in a college, and following a teacher after asking her where the magic potion drink was (other events occurred) 

I finally get into the classroom, and the teacher is stood with 2 young, good looking girls smiling and waiting for me. I walk over, and YES!!!! THEY HAVE THE MAGIC DRINK!!!! Thankyou very much! They present it to me like a trophy, and I grab it, eager to drink! The bottle was bright purple, with a purple lable that had no text but purple colours and shapes. The cap was strange, a bit like a ring-pull, but plastic. The closest thing I can think of is like a plastic milk carton lid, or fruit juice lid, where you pull it off and it's a plastic circle with a line of plastic attached to it. I discard this and peer inside. The drink is a darker purple, with the consistency of fruit juice. (Translucent / thin) I happily take a few big gulps, and shit, this is such an amazing experience. I can actually taste the drink! It's mega sweet, perhaps too sweet for some, but nice to me. It's fruity, and tastes like berries, but with a LOT of sugar. I like it so I drink more, trying to really remember the taste, it's almost MORE taste then real life, my mouth is watering so bad! The teacher and the girls just stand and watch with big smiles. I must look like an absolute looney. I stop drinking and wait to see if I feel any different. I don't feel anything, except - THE DREAM IS FADING! Oh no! I try to rub my hands, and it slows the fading down, but doesn't stop it. I try to spin, but AGAIN I find this impossible. I don't know why but I really can't spin in my dreams. I want to do something, but it's almost like I know this is the end. I wake up, wide awake, and pretty fucking happy. Maybe the magic potion was a dream-ending potion? HAHA. 

I swear, I've never tasted anything like it in my whole life! Coca Cola ill never be the same again...

----------


## Thena

Success! I finished the basic task last night. DJ entry

As the dream was stabilizing, I saw Severus Snape drinking something from a teacup and I was disappointed that it wasn't a potion. Then I saw that on his table, he had a rack with several different vials. I picked an orange one that was fizzing and sparkling and seemed to be made of Higgs Boson particles. It made my whole body tingle and sent me into muscle spasms. Snape yelled, "You foolish girl! What did you do?" He made me drink a second light blue potion. 

This time, I felt the sensation of following backwards, falling through the floor, and then I had wings. For a moment, I was disappointed that all the potion did was give me wings. But then as a did a backwards loop through a cloud bank, the transformation continued until I was a winged horse. I flew around for a long while, ended up getting fed carrots, and eventually met up again with Snape. He gave me one last potion to try. This one looked like mother-of-pearl and made me melt into a puddle as he laughed. I woke up after that.

----------


## littlezoe

I did an attempt for the potion drinking task today... but before the potion could materialize in my mouth (don't ask, lol) i woke up.... Ugh... just at the worst time.

But my lucid was really long and fun, so i don't mind  :tongue2:

----------


## Mancon

Nice job so far everyone. The dreams are entertaining to read  ::lol::  I will attempt both tasks tonight and see what happens! Good luck everyone!

----------


## ZeraCook

Dammit I dreamed about a castle and I know it was because I was concentrating on the magical potion task. IWANTMYWINGSBACK!!!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats on the basic TOTM isthisit and Thena!

I can't believe you got to drink all those Snape potions, Thena. I'm jelly  ::mrgreen::

----------


## isthisit

> Congrats on the basic TOTM isthisit and Thena!
> 
> I can't believe you got to drink all those Snape potions, Thena. I'm jelly



Thanks! I'm sorry though because I tried to remember your screen name in my LD, because they asked me who left the potion for me. I couldn't remember who does the TOTM thread! Now I know for next time  :smiley:

----------


## anderj101

Good tasks this month. Hopefully I can have a lucky lucid to complete them in.  :smiley:

----------


## Ctharlhie

Broke my dry spell and completed the basic task!  ::D: 

I have a nightmare that I don't recall but become aware as I am waking up. I'm still in a dream when I decide to DEILD by 'rolling out of bed'. Much to my surprise when I roll I don't fall straight to my dream bedroom floor as usual but simply keep rolling in a dimensionless void, a spinning point of awareness hanging in nothingness. I keep rolling like this with a vague sense of fast lateral motion, as if I'm spinning very quickly clockwise and moving to the right. After what feels like a few minutes I suddenly land in my living room. It seems like it's the early hours of the morning, everything seems very dim. I'm about to rush off when I realise that I really do need to stabilise, gaze at my hands, which seem red and shiny as if they'd been scalded, after a while of this, the scene starts to feel as real as waking life, with the characteristic 'thereness' of increased lucidity, I can feel my feet on the floor and my whole body seems to have a weight . 

I go through to the kitchen, my Mum and Dad are there, at this point I remember the task of the month and ask my Dad 'where the magic potion is', he doesn't seem to know what I'm talking about so I ask again and he tells me it's on the top shelf of the fridge. I open the fridge expecting the potion to be there, I find a red squeezy bottle in the shape of a giant tomato like ketchup at roadside cafes. I drink it and it tastes like sweet chilli sauce. I go out onto the street to test it's effects, as I'm walking I'm ambushed by ninjas bearing a red dragon motif, I gather from some kind of awareness of the dream plot that I've stolen the secret source (sauce?  :tongue2: ) of their power. A battle ensues in which I discover the potion has given me red energy shockwave attacks. I finish off the attackers by jumping high into the air and slamming back down with a huge blast of energy. The dream goes blurry and I decide to wake and record the dream.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

A potion that gave you super ninja-fighting abilities... nice.

----------


## WDr

Ohhhhh! Haven't done the ToTM for months now, but I'll definitely try the basic one!!! ::wino::   ::banana:: Sounds awesome, love to read the  DJ entries too  ::D:  

I HAVE to get a lucid before July is over! A really kick ass one!  :Oh noes:  
Good work, OpheliaBlue.  :smiley:  You got me hyped to lucid dream again  ::bowdown:: 

Luckily, it's summer  :smiley:  lots of time to focus  :boogie:  :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## Max ツ

zzzzz   
i can't believe people are doing tasks so soon.

but then again i'm one to talk.  :tongue2: 

Will attempt them, and definitely do the second one.  :Cheeky:

----------


## she

I desided to make magical potion that turn me into a butterfly. 


*Spoiler* for _for dreams_: 



WILD. I went from the house in the yard and made a bottle with poition on my palm. I was making the bottle until it had normal proportion. opened it and drank. It wasn't taste at aLLL!!!!! like yoghurt without taste. When i drank it i became smaller. Don't know how small. Then i flew and tried to came to red roses. They were big enough, but i couldn't because there was little wind. In fact i couldn't manage my flight very well, because there were some little wind and it took me away. I saw convolvulus floweres. The floweres were big and beautifful deep blew colour. i awoke and understood that in real that flowers are only 3-4 sm. .

----------


## Xanous

I failed but I was soooo close. Thought I would share anyway.

Shopping *LUCID* - 7:00AM
I am shopping with my wife. (The store reminds of a store in other dreams) It is supposed to be Wal-Mart we are in (the store seems darker or dimly light) I am doing the normal check out thing. Waiting for the cashier and then put the sacks in the cart. My wife forgets something and runs off.

The next thing I remember, I am pushing the cart in the parking lot to my car. It is night time outside. Then I remember my self-awareness. Then suddenly I realize. "Hey I AM dreaming!" I quickly think about what I wanted to do. TOTM. I reach into my pocket and pull out a glowing florescent green potion with carbonation bubbles in a clear glass bottle with a cork on top. (I have imagined this prior) But at that very instant the world goes black and I feel my waking body lying in bed. NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

----------


## Max ツ

Eh, had a lucid last night, went to a different planet by teleporting but I couldn't go on a date with anyone there since all the life there resembled earthworms. *shudder*

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Eh, had a lucid last night, went to a different planet by teleporting but I couldn't go on a date with anyone there since all the life there resembled earthworms. *shudder*



Awwww you could have gone on a date with a worm? Bill Paxton took a fish head to a movie in "Fish Heads".. didn't even have to pay to get it in.

You may choose between having only one wing, or a pair of wings without feathers.

----------


## Max ツ

> Awwww you could have gone on a date with a worm? Bill Paxton took a fish head to a movie in "Fish Heads".. didn't even have to pay to get it in.
> 
> You may choose between having only one wing, or a pair of wings without feathers.



I couldn't have gone on a date because :

1. We (that is, me and my team) were busy infiltrating a top secret agency right under the guard's noses. (If they had any)
2. It was a WORM. (squirm)

And they were human-size too. The funny thing was, I did get caught trying to sneak in a sniper rifle and a couple of semi-automatics, but the guard seemed satisfied with the explanation that I was only 'delivering' the weapons, and had no involvement whatsoever in the infiltration plan.

This resulted in me being thrown out of the building without my weapons, so I had to fly to the roof and find another entrance from there. XD

But I don't deserve even one wing.  :Oops:

----------


## jblb2424

In my LD i pulled an ominous flask of potion out of my pocket, drank it, and suffocated to death in my dream >.>

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> In my LD i pulled an ominous flask of potion out of my pocket, drank it, and suffocated to death in my dream >.>



horrible  ::blue::   but adequate

----------


## Xanous

> In my LD i pulled an ominous flask of potion out of my pocket, drank it, and suffocated to death in my dream >.>



I don't know why but this is my favorite!  :Clap:

----------


## WDr

> In my LD i pulled an ominous flask of potion out of my pocket, drank it, and suffocated to death in my dream >.>



Haha! That's soo awesome, how did people around you react?  ::D:   ::lol::

----------


## jblb2424

Its Funny you mentioned that, because when i was dieing one of the dream characters were laughing hystericaly, like he knew the potion was deadly...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Its Funny you mentioned that, because when i was dieing one of the dream characters were laughing hystericaly, like he knew the potion was deadly...



You can trick that DC into drinking one in your next LD. Vengeance shall be thine!

----------


## jblb2424

Haha, i WILL get my vengeance indeed... Perhaps i will make the potion a bit more potent for him  > :smiley:

----------


## RareCola

I'm sad to see the lack of advanced task attempts. Not one person has achieved golden wings yet!

I've had about 3 tries I think, each time I fail at the scene transition.

----------


## Ctharlhie

I struggle with scene changes, too.

In fact, when I was attempting the mirror teleportation TotM I whacked my head against many unsuccessful attempts (sometimes literally!) including on lucid where I tried to pass my hand through the mirror first and instead the mirror smashed, dropping massive shards in my hand and my feet. It bloody hurt as well.

----------


## RareCola

> I struggle with scene changes, too.
> 
> In fact, when I was attempting the mirror teleportation TotM I whacked my head against many unsuccessful attempts (sometimes literally!) including on lucid where I tried to pass my hand through the mirror first and instead the mirror smashed, dropping massive shards in my hand and my feet. It bloody hurt as well.



Ah I've had similar struggles with scene changes, from running into walls to slamming face-first into the ground.

----------


## eMCLucid

The advanced task would be amazing, but I'm gonna keep trying at the basic one for the rest of the month!

----------


## Oreo

> I'm sad to see the lack of advanced task attempts. Not one person has achieved golden wings yet!
> 
> I've had about 3 tries I think, each time I fail at the scene transition.



I achieved golden wings.  :smiley: 

Then again, by person you probably meant anyone but me.

----------


## Xanous

Did the basic. The potion just made me become weightless like Charlie in the Chocolate Factory. Not very exciting.

----------


## WDr

YES! I did it! I had an *extremely* long lucid, and in the middle of the dream I remembered the Basic Task. I found a bottle in a bathroom, which contained a color changing liquid smelling like candy. The problem is that the dream was so long that I can't remember what happened next  ::?:  Oh, well  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ah that sucks WDr, I'm sorry. You really don't remember anything specifically after you smelled the potion? Were you able to drink it at all? I had an almost experience myself this morning.

The man in the dream was the Polish composer, Chopin:




> I put my hands on his shoulders and set him down gently on an incredibly opulent Victorian style sofa, and said "Please forgive me, but I have to remember the TOTM, it's very important." He looked at me quizzically, and then jolted as I yelled out "Drink a potion!!! You have to help me find a potion so I can drink it and describe it's effects!!" He looked extremely confused, and possibly worried from his mistress's sudden onset of insanity, then everything went vertigo. I was pulled backwards by an invisible force, and I watched the beautiful man on the beautiful sofa in the beautiful room, fade into the back of my eyelids, and I woke up.



 ::blue::

----------


## Taffy

Oh no, I'm running out of time...

----------


## Xanous

You can do it! Go now sleep dream!

----------


## Rozollo

I don't know what happened here, but:


*Spoiler* for __ : 




*Basic Task*

During a nap, I become lucidly aware. I made a mistake and remembered the potion as the advanced one and forgot the basic. I summon a bottle in my pocket and it is blue. I pop the lid and down it quickly. My stomach starts to hurt and I am losing lucidity quickly. I have a false awakening at this point, and my throat fills like I had some very strong alcohol (think Everclear). I try to sleep it off, and every time I go to sleep, it ends in a very strong pain response.

I believe I poisoned myself in my dream. When I finally woke up, I had phantom pains.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well done Oneireus!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DorianMask

Came upon this thread late, thoroughly enjoyed reading all attempts listed. It's been a week of fragments but I am determined to do at least one of these before the month is up!

----------


## Rozollo

My goal for next month is to get both early on. I always wait way too late.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I finallyyyy got the basic task after 3 damn tries this month.


*Spoiler* for _just the TOTM part_: 



 I looked around quickly, and on the end table next to the bed was what looked like my entire collection of nail polish bottles. I picked one up, willing it to turn into a potion bottle or something, but nothing happened. I thought to myself, "There's no way I'm drinking a bottle of nail polish, even in a dream." I wanted something better, so I was rummaging through the bottles, knocking some over, when I noticed one of the bottles was somewhat bigger than the normal nail polish sized. I picked it up and it was half-full of a liquid that looked just like listerine. Oh well, better than nail polish haha. I went to the mirror and looked at myself, I didn't look like myself at all, more like an extra tan version of a Kardashian sister. I took the lid off the bottle, and hoped my subconscious would make the contents into a potion, and not mouth wash, though I was doubtful. I took a swig, and the flavor was amazing! It tasted like minty white chocolate, and really smooth and creamy. More like, a melted white chocolate ganache. By far the best dream flavor I ever had, it seemed even more intense than a real life flavor, and that's never happened to me before with anything other than visions and sounds. I was hopeful, but still doubtful that it would do anything. Funny how I can be doubtful and it doesn't matter. I stared at my reflection, and I noticed a wound appear on the side of my nose, on my cheek, and on my chin, all on the left side of my face. They looked like little spots that had gotten really chapped and red, with flaky skin. Then something came out of them, and the best way I can describe this, is that it was kind of like an anti-tattoo. Instead of an ink-colored pattern, it was white, and it began to spread from each of the wounds, decorating my entire face. The design looked like tiny little white thorny vines, coiling around every square inch of my face, with little white roses, and white leaves, until my face was half tanned skin and half thorny vine tattoo.




I won't bother winging myself since there's only one damn day left anyway. It's the satisfaction from accomplishment  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Thena

Probably a good thing I tackled the basic task early because the rest of my month has been crazy. And I really was looking forward to trying the advanced task… At the moment, I'll settle for actually getting some sleep.

----------


## Rozollo

Went lucid and completely forgot the advanced task. I think for next month I will create journal entries on the tasks just so I don't forget.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

TOTM for august coming soon! On my lunch break!!

----------


## jerlikescats

Task of the Month is such a brilliant idea. I know that I want to lucid dream but I can't ever come up with nifty things to try, but thanks to task of the month! I need not fear. Thanks! I will definitely use the months as an archive for ideas!

----------

